# OMEN: Ritual Voices & War Chants Kontakt library by Silence+Other Sounds



## GiuseppeS+OS (Nov 15, 2021)

link: https://silenceandothersounds.com/products/omen/
49$ intro price + 33% additional selected libraries (Maleventum 1 and 2, Zithergeist full, Pain Piano, Stringache, Freaktion, Transfer Sound Pro).

Ends December 31st

!! Kontakt instruments in Omen require FULL version of Kontakt 5.8.1 or above, the free Kontakt Player is not supported. Wav files are accessible from the sample folders and can be used in any sampler or video/audio software

OMEN TRAILER:


OMEN SOUND & INSTRUMENTS DEMO:


OMEN – RITUAL VOICES & WAR CHANTS​Omen is a Kontakt library based on *ritual voices and epic war chants*. We have recorded many *traditional singing styles from different cultures* around the world: *Tuvan throat and overtone singing (Kaargyra, Khoomei and Szygyt*), *Sardinian Throat singing* (Bassu), *Nordic Kulning* (high pitch female style), *Slavic Singing* (white voices), Western *baritone, tenor and soprano*, guttural voices, *ritual chants* and even *extreme distortion*, high-pitch techniques, *screams*, vocal fry and *growls*.
The result is a set of *8 different playable Kontakt instruments *that combine all these voices together to create a huge variety of sounds: from *shamanic low vocal drones* to *mysterious rhythmic hymns*, from *ethereal female choirs* to *aggressive haka-style chants*, from *monk humming sounds* to *Viking-reminding vocal ensembles*.

Omen is for *TV, film , game composers and sound designers* looking for a one of a kind instrument based on *rare and meticulously recorded voices* to immediately set a *‘dark age’ mood*. It fits particularly well the *epic genre*, with specific regard to *fantasy and dark age movies*, but its versatility makes it useful also for *post-horror, thriller, electronic and ambient music*.

*WHAT'S IN OMEN*

8 Kontakt Instruments (*Vocal Layers, Rhythmic Chants, Phrase Builder (War & Sorcery), Vocal Horns SFX, Growls & Whispers /Sentences, Percussion Loops*)

*VOCAL STYLES OF OMEN*

We’ve collaborated with 6 skillful singers, expert in *folk vocal styles as in opera and classic music*. Here’s a list of the styles we’ve recorded:​

*Tuvan Throat Singing (Kaargyra and Khoomei)*​Male and female​*Sardinian Throat Singing (Bassu)*​Male and female​*South-African Throat Singing (Khosa)*​Female​*Tuvan polyphonic singing (Szygyt)*​Male and Female​*Kluning (Scandinavian Herding Chant)*​Female​*Slavic Singing*​Female​*Tenor*​Male​*Soprano*​Female​*Baritone*​Male​*Growls, Whispers and Vocal Fry*​Male​

*SPECS*​
*KONTAKT COMPATIBILITY*Kontakt version requiredFULL Version of Kontakt 5.8 or above. *THE FREE KONTAKT PLAYER IS NOT SUPPORTED.*

Please check our *free manual* if you’ve doubts about the Kontakt version you have.Snapshots70+ (for Vocal Layers Only)MPE Multis46MIDI compatibilityMPE and standard MIDI (MPE is for Vocal Layers instrument only)*TOTAL SIZE AND LICENSE*Size (unzipped)5.89 GBLicense agreementSingle-user license, Royalty-Free


----------



## pulsedownloader (Nov 15, 2021)

Woah! Incredible


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 15, 2021)

Really Great voices. Must have. Will grab this for sure. Great.
Love this kind of sounds.


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Nov 15, 2021)

Looks amazing!


----------



## KarlHeinz (Nov 15, 2021)

I was playing around with it on the weekend already, this is absolutely incredible. 

Apart from the great nki instruments the snapshots for the Vocal layers are absolutely great and done with so much love and well designed.

And this is far from being for the "dark" site only.

For me its the complementing ancient, ethnic, cultural voices I missed so far from the Eduardo libraries, no matter if its Dark Era or Nada. From the darkest dark to ambient/meditation stuff, its all in there.

And even for something like Bukhu it fits great together to add additional mongolian voices/choir.

And the actual intro prize is really kind of steal really for such an instrument.


----------



## DSmolken (Nov 15, 2021)

Very cool stuff.


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 15, 2021)

KarlHeinz said:


> I was playing around with it on the weekend already, this is absolutely incredible.
> 
> Apart from the great nki instruments the snapshots for the Vocal layers are absolutely great and done with so much love and well designed.
> 
> ...


Fantastic price !


----------



## GiuseppeS+OS (Nov 15, 2021)

KarlHeinz said:


> I was playing around with it on the weekend already, this is absolutely incredible.
> 
> Apart from the great nki instruments the snapshots for the Vocal layers are absolutely great and done with so much love and well designed.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for this, I really appreciate. There was an insane amount of work to get it right, I've lost count of the number of times I discarded and re-made the Vocal Instruments from scratch. So, these words are really humbling for me, thanks again!


----------



## bosone (Nov 15, 2021)

... and to add an extra level of epicness, throw in a mysterious singer/shaman! 
the library sounds great, i will evaluate.


----------



## GiuseppeS+OS (Nov 15, 2021)

bosone said:


> ... and to add an extra level of epicness, throw in a mysterious singer/shaman!
> the library sounds great, i will evaluate.


True! Really funny and bizarre story behind this, but I promised him I won't share anything about it (too bad) XD


----------



## Macrawn (Nov 15, 2021)

Great work on this. I've been wanting something like this for a long time. You gave me more than I was expecting so thanks for putting together such a nice product.


----------



## MikeLG (Nov 15, 2021)

I'm just about to start a "Viking" inspired piece, so this was perfect timing. Picked it up and it sounds great!


----------



## GiuseppeS+OS (Nov 15, 2021)

@MikeLG @Macrawn Thanks a lot guys, much appreciated.


----------



## Angus (Nov 15, 2021)

GiuseppeS+OS said:


> link: https://silenceandothersounds.com/products/omen/
> 49$ intro price + 33% additional selected libraries (Maleventum 1 and 2, Zithergeist full, Pain Piano, ...


Will this work with Kontakt's microtuning script? (MPE support appears to be not extended to pitch)


----------



## GiuseppeS+OS (Nov 15, 2021)

Angus said:


> Will this work with Kontakt's microtuning script? (MPE support appears to be not extended to pitch)


Honestly I didn't try that, I 've decided to remove pitch from MPE as it sounded a bit fake . I think you will get the pitch bending effect with the micro-tuning script, but I'm afraid cannot guarantee on the quality.


----------



## Angus (Nov 15, 2021)

GiuseppeS+OS said:


> Honestly I didn't try that, I 've decided to remove pitch from MPE as it sounded a bit fake . I think you will get the pitch bending effect with the micro-tuning script, but I'm afraid cannot guarantee on the quality.


I'll give it a go and let you know. Cheers!


----------



## Angus (Nov 16, 2021)

GiuseppeS+OS said:


> Honestly I didn't try that, I 've decided to remove pitch from MPE as it sounded a bit fake . I think you will get the pitch bending effect with the micro-tuning script, but I'm afraid cannot guarantee on the quality.


Kontakt's microtuning script works well on Omen's vocal layers. It also works well on Maleventum's flutes, whistles and horns. They're such inspiring instruments I'm tempted to grab Zithergeist also - although I have no need for more zithers... Thanks for lending your talented ear to these sonic wonders.

I have a query about the legato flutes in Maleventum. How can I adjust round-robbin functions? They're on for the Kaval so that each time I visit a note, whether repeating it or as part of a melody, I hear a different sample. However, in the other legato flutes, round-robbins only take effect when repeating the same note, but not when it is repeated as part of a melody. For the other instruments, I always hear the same sample if they are used in a melodic line. How can I make them function like the Kaval?


----------



## GiuseppeS+OS (Nov 16, 2021)

Angus said:


> Kontakt's microtuning script works well on Omen's vocal layers. It also works well on Maleventum's flutes, whistles and horns. They're such inspiring instruments I'm tempted to grab Zithergeist also - although I have no need for more zithers... Thanks for lending your talented ear to these sonic wonders.
> 
> I have a query about the legato flutes in Maleventum. How can I adjust round-robbin functions? They're on for the Kaval so that each time I visit a note, whether repeating it or as part of a melody, I hear a different sample. However, in the other legato flutes, round-robbins only take effect when repeating the same note, but not when it is repeated as part of a melody. For the other instruments, I always hear the same sample if they are used in a melodic line. How can I make them function like the Kaval?


Thanks a lot, really glad you like them.
In regard to the round robins in M2, I should investigate this as all the legato flutes are scripted the same way (with round robins), not sure why only the Kaval behaves with round robins. However, there's a way to limit the number of round robins from the Kontakt Groups tab, but it's not that obvious as there are several samples and you should go group by group and select for each note which sample you want to play 'statically', and 'mute' the other ones. Ironically that's something that I avoided as I think that the true identity of these instruments stays in the fact that you can play the same note over and over again and having a different interesting sound by adding ornaments and other subtleties. Which is why I went for the round robins, but I understand the need to limit all those variations a little bit 

For Zithergeist, it's in the discounted libraries for those who purchased Omen, so in case you change your mind just drop me a message and I'll sort that for you.


----------



## Angus (Nov 16, 2021)

GiuseppeS+OS said:


> Thanks a lot, really glad you like them.
> In regard to the round robins in M2, I should investigate this as all the legato flutes are scripted the same way (with round robins), not sure why only the Kaval behaves with round robins. However, there's a way to limit the number of round robins from the Kontakt Groups tab, but it's not that obvious as there are several samples and you should go group by group and select for each note which sample you want to play 'statically', and 'mute' the other ones. Ironically that's something that I avoided as I think that the true identity of these instruments stays in the fact that you can play the same note over and over again and having a different interesting sound by adding ornaments and other subtleties. Which is why I went for the round robins, but I understand the need to limit all those variations a little bit
> 
> For Zithergeist, it's in the discounted libraries for those who purchased Omen, so in case you change your mind just drop me a message and I'll sort that for you.


No need to "limit those variations" on my account. I agree these sounds really shine partly due to the variation you've designed into the instruments. I hope you can get the round-robins working on the other three flutes like they do on Kaval.

And since we're discussing variation, I have another suggestion. Would it be possible to add a random sample start position option for the instruments? This would be particularly useful to add some variation when stretching the non-legato instruement samples over the full keyboard range. Some kind of dial to adjust the range of possible start positions would be perfect.


----------



## GiuseppeS+OS (Nov 16, 2021)

Angus said:


> No need to "limit those variations" on my account. I agree these sounds really shine partly due to the variation you've designed into the instruments. I hope you can get the round-robins working on the other three flutes like they do on Kaval.
> 
> And since we're discussing variation, I have another suggestion. Would it be possible to add a random sample start position option for the instruments? This would be particularly useful to add some variation when stretching the non-legato instruement samples over the full keyboard range. Some kind of dial to adjust the range of possible start positions would be perfect.


Hey, thanks for the suggestion. Yes, that's definitely something that I could add, it shouldn't be difficult. However, in Maleventum 2 you can set the sample offset position from the corresponding control on the GUI, it's the small white slider (please see attachment). You can also MIDI assign it by using the Map Panel or just using MIDI learn in Kontakt


----------



## MeloKeyz (Nov 16, 2021)

... And it will work flawlessly with my HP OMEN 
Any ideas why the tax in Paypal checkout? ... I've been checking out with PP from other developers and tax was zero.


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 16, 2021)

MeloKeyz said:


> ... And it will work flawlessly with my HP OMEN
> Any ideas why the tax in Paypal checkout? ... I've been checking out with PP from other developers and tax was zero.


It’s not PayPal that charges the tax. If it is distributed through Fastspring, which a lot of smaller companies use, they charge the tax.


----------



## MeloKeyz (Nov 16, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> It’s not PayPal that charges the tax. If it is distributed through Fastspring, which a lot of smaller companies use, they charge the tax.


Yeah I know it's not PP but also I've been buying through Fastspring and no tax at all. Weird!


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 16, 2021)

Fastspring always charges tax to me.


----------



## GiuseppeS+OS (Nov 16, 2021)

As @jbuhler said, Fastspring applies VAT according to the country where the customer is based. In some cases the country needs to be selected from the menu at the top right of the checkout page (default is USA) .


----------



## GMT (Nov 16, 2021)

Watched about 4.72 seconds of the video before ordering this, so I was kind of on the fence.
Glad I bought it. It's bloody majestic and will go swimmingly with my much-loved and abused Maleventum. Going to have a lot of fun with this.


----------



## Wally Garten (Nov 16, 2021)

Man, this sounds awesome.


----------



## GiuseppeS+OS (Nov 17, 2021)

@GMT @Wally Garten 
Thanks a lot !


----------



## parapentep70 (Nov 17, 2021)

I am glad I bought it for the small thing I am writing now under a tight schedule. Perfect fit! I did not have any vocal library that I could use with the same effect.


----------



## MeloKeyz (Nov 17, 2021)

After spending 2 hours with this library, I can say that I fell in love with the sounds. Cool stuff @GiuseppeS+OS Very well crafted samples bro.


----------



## David Kudell (Nov 17, 2021)

Wow, this sounds incredible. And there's a lot in there.


----------



## GiuseppeS+OS (Nov 17, 2021)

parapentep70 said:


> I am glad I bought it for the small thing I am writing now under a tight schedule. Perfect fit! I did not have any vocal library that I could use with the same effect.


Thanks, glad to hear that 🙏


----------



## GiuseppeS+OS (Nov 17, 2021)

MeloKeyz said:


> After spending 2 hours with this library, I can say that I fell in love with the sounds. Cool stuff @GiuseppeS+OS Very well crafted samples bro.


Thanks a lot man, much appreciated


----------



## GiuseppeS+OS (Nov 17, 2021)

David Kudell said:


> Wow, this sounds incredible. And there's a lot in there.


Thank you David!


----------



## GiuseppeS+OS (Nov 20, 2021)

A livestream of Omen by Dirk Ehlert. 2 hours of full exploration + music writing with the sounds and instruments featured in Omen.


----------



## Henu (Nov 20, 2021)

Sounds lovely as expected, but for the love of all that is good and decent, I think I already got the idea with the first email you sent me. There is absolutely no need to send the exact same mail _three times within a single week_ even though you really want me to check out the product.


----------



## GMT (Nov 24, 2021)

I put together a quick track if anybody is interested in hearing this wonderful library in context. (Had to sneak the name of the library in the title somewhere.)


----------



## Mr Frodo (Nov 24, 2021)

GMT said:


> I put together a quick track if anybody is interested in hearing this wonderful library in context. (Had to sneak the name of the library in the title somewhere.)



That's really nice. I like the way it keeps motoring along beneath the voices, and the subtle choir sound towards the end works very well.


----------



## GiuseppeS+OS (Nov 24, 2021)

GMT said:


> I put together a quick track if anybody is interested in hearing this wonderful library in context. (Had to sneak the name of the library in the title somewhere.)



Great work and title, really dig it!


----------



## GiuseppeS+OS (Dec 4, 2021)

Hello everyone,
I've extended the intro price of Omen until December 31st. It's the same offer as at the launch of the library, with the same option to add selected libraries at 33% discount at checkout (In case you have purchased Omen and want such libraries with the discounted price, just write me at [email protected]).





Have a nice weekend,
best.
G.

PS: next week I'll publish a video that goes more in detail about the "Manage Layers" functionality in the Vocal Layers instruments, which might be worth a bit more detail.


----------



## GiuseppeS+OS (Dec 8, 2021)

Hello everyone, as promised here's a video where I go in detail about the key functionalities of the instruments in Omen. I've spent more time on the Vocal Layers instrument as the 'Manage Layers' and 'Autotrim' features require a bit more explanation. Nevertheless, there are time marks in the video description so you can skip across the sections.

Oh, you will notice that my image disappears somewhere in the middle of the video, because my phone suddenly stopped the rec and I realised only when I finished shooting. So from that point there'll be audio only (my voice included).


----------



## GMT (Dec 8, 2021)

GiuseppeS+OS said:


> Hello everyone, as promised here's a video where I go in detail about the key functionalities of the instruments in Omen. I've spent more time on the Vocal Layers instrument as the 'Manage Layers' and 'Autotrim' features require a bit more explanation. Nevertheless, there are time marks in the video description so you can skip across the sections.
> 
> Oh, you will notice that my image disappears somewhere in the middle of the video, because my phone suddenly stopped the rec and I realised only when I finished shooting. So from that point there'll be audio only (my voice included).



Watching it now. Thanks for uploading this. I really like this library.


----------



## Wunderhorn (Dec 8, 2021)

It is a great library!
If you ever would consider and add-on, I would love to see one with focus on all female vocals in this context.


----------



## GMT (Dec 8, 2021)

Wunderhorn said:


> It is a great library!
> If you ever would consider and add-on, I would love to see one with focus on all female vocals in this context.


Add on? Let's go for a whole series.


----------



## DSmolken (Dec 8, 2021)

Wunderhorn said:


> It is a great library!
> If you ever would consider and add-on, I would love to see one with focus on all female vocals in this context.


So... Not just the Omen, but the Owomen and the Ochildren, too.


----------



## GiuseppeS+OS (Dec 9, 2021)

DSmolken said:


> So... Not just the Omen, but the Owomen and the Ochildren, too.


Sold, next will be Owomen for sure!😆seriously,it'll be our series of vocal libraries in the next years (as Maleventum with winds, Stringache for strings etc)


----------



## GiuseppeS+OS (Dec 12, 2021)

Hi everyone, here's a walkthrough of Omen by Daniel James on Twitch:


----------



## GiuseppeS+OS (Dec 30, 2021)

Hello, and happy new year everyone.

Just wanted to let you know that we've extended the intro price for Omen of a few days , January 3rd 2022 instead of December 31st. The discount on additional libraries will be valid as well until the same date; if you've purchased Omen and considering to buy the discounted libraries, just send me a message at [email protected] and I'll sort a link for you.

Take care,
G.


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Dec 30, 2021)

I picked up OMEN a few days ago and it is truly fantastic, be sure to pick it up - with or without this sale being active, it's definitely worth more than its current full price!


----------



## GiuseppeS+OS (Dec 30, 2021)

GeorgeThatMusicGuy said:


> I picked up OMEN a few days ago and it is truly fantastic, be sure to pick it up - with or without this sale being active, it's definitely worth more than its current full price!


Very glad to hear that, thanks a lot for purchasing and your kind words!


----------



## Ruchir (Dec 30, 2021)

Great library. One of the things I noticed is that the very nature of the library being so dynamic means that legato doesnt work well. Therefore letting the voices play out and adjusting the dynamics seems a better way to use this library. Therefore, seems to work best for drones.

here’s a music vid I’m working on where I’ve tested out this approach


----------



## GiuseppeS+OS (Dec 30, 2021)

Ruchir said:


> Great library. One of the things I noticed is that the very nature of the library being so dynamic means that legato doesnt work well. Therefore letting the voices play out and adjusting the dynamics seems a better way to use this library. Therefore, seems to work best for drones.
> 
> here’s a music vid I’m working on where I’ve tested out this approach



Hi, thanks a lot for purchasing Omen and sharing you track.

Yes, the Vocal Layers instrument is not a proper legato voice, as for example Ethera or others. The idea was to squeeze many different vocal styles in the same instrument and giving the possibility to combine them togethers with flexibility (which obviously excludes the possibility to do a 'true' legato for each of them). Ironically, our first idea actually was a true legato solo female voice instrument, with a style similar to Kulning / Asian, but ended up discarding it completely: in order to make it work, I should have had to sacrifice all those ornaments, modulations and distortions that give identity to those vocal styles, which are exactly what I was looking for  It was the beginning of the project though, so maybe with more experience working with such styles I might consider doing a proper solo voice thing in the future.


----------



## kevinh (Dec 30, 2021)

Just got this. Sounds Amazing. Have so many ideas in my head


----------



## GiuseppeS+OS (Jan 3, 2022)

kevinh said:


> Just got this. Sounds Amazing. Have so many ideas in my head


thanks a lot!


----------



## Ermac (Jan 3, 2022)

No, it can’t be a coincidence... you guys are fans of Wolf Totem...


----------



## GiuseppeS+OS (Jan 3, 2022)

Ermac said:


> No, it can’t be a coincidence... you guys are fans of Wolf Totem...



Yes, I discovered them in a Mongolian and Tuvan music playlist on Spotify.


----------



## Ermac (Jan 3, 2022)

GiuseppeS+OS said:


> Yes, I discovered them in a Mongolian and Tuvan music playlist on Spotify.


I absolutely love the version including Papa Roach !

It’s not off-topic in any way, this is what inspired part of this library.


----------



## GiuseppeS+OS (Jan 3, 2022)

Ermac said:


> I absolutely love the version including Papa Roach !
> 
> It’s not off-topic in any way, this is what inspired part of this library.



well, I discovered these bands when I was in the middle of the development. What actually triggered the idea of Omen is these guys , who practice and teach throat and polyphonic singing. I reached out and they did all the Kaargyraa , Szygyt and Xhosa that you find in Omen:


----------



## Ruchir (Jan 3, 2022)

Ermac said:


> No, it can’t be a coincidence... you guys are fans of Wolf Totem...



Love this, heavy metal Mongolian style. And the Gobi’s answer to Hells Angels!


----------



## Angus (Jul 7, 2022)

GiuseppeS+OS said:


> Hello everyone, as promised here's a video where I go in detail about the key functionalities of the instruments in Omen. I've spent more time on the Vocal Layers instrument as the 'Manage Layers' and 'Autotrim' features require a bit more explanation. Nevertheless, there are time marks in the video description so you can skip across the sections.
> 
> Oh, you will notice that my image disappears somewhere in the middle of the video, because my phone suddenly stopped the rec and I realised only when I finished shooting. So from that point there'll be audio only (my voice included).



Hi Giuseppe, is there a way to randomise the starting position for each sample in Omen so that repeatedly pressing the same note on a keyboard will trigger a different starting point on the sample/result ina slightly different sound?


----------



## Angus (Jul 7, 2022)

Angus said:


> Hi Giuseppe, is there a way to randomise the starting position for each sample in Omen so that repeatedly pressing the same note on a keyboard will trigger a different starting point on the sample/result in a slightly different sound? Specifically - I'm hoping this is possible in the vocal layers instrument.


----------



## GiuseppeS+OS (Jul 7, 2022)

Hi Angus. Theoretically it's possible, but it'd be very tricky as you'd need to tweak a few things in the "guts" of Kontakt. Above all, you need to set all the groups in Sampler mode instead of DFD, which would make the memory load ramp up to very intense values. 

From the top of my mind, first thing would be to select all groups and switch the engine to sampler mode. Then you'd need to set a constant modulator to sample start and perhaps associate it to an LFO with no re-trigger. As you see, it's very tricky, and honestly speaking I would not recommend it at all.


----------



## Angus (Jul 7, 2022)

GiuseppeS+OS said:


> Hi Angus. Theoretically it's possible, but it'd be very tricky as you'd need to tweak a few things in the "guts" of Kontakt. Above all, you need to set all the groups in Sampler mode instead of DFD, which would make the memory load ramp up to very intense values.
> 
> From the top of my mind, first thing would be to select all groups and switch the engine to sampler mode. Then you'd need to set a constant modulator to sample start and perhaps associate it to an LFO with no re-trigger. As you see, it's very tricky, and honestly speaking I would not recommend it at all.


Thanks for the quick and insightful reply. You make it sound fairly straightforward tbh. I'll give it a go!


----------



## GiuseppeS+OS (Jul 7, 2022)

Angus said:


> Thanks for the quick and insightful reply. You make it sound fairly straightforward tbh. I'll give it a go!


One important thing: if you're happy with the new settings, do not overwrite the original instrument. Just save it as a new instrument altogether. Good luck!


----------



## GMT (Jul 7, 2022)

Just a speculative question, but are there plans for an Omen part2? I'm thinking especially, more of the chants and syllables? Love this library.

Ps. And tagelharpa?


----------



## GiuseppeS+OS (Jul 7, 2022)

Well, I'm just back from Spain where I've recorded an overtone choir in a monastery, they will be featured in Omen 2. This is only a part of the work I'm going to do but yes, there'll be a syllable based instrument. Which will take time because the style of singing I'm asking to the artists for this specific engine is very challenging, I believe they will curse me till forever. 

Hopefully the full library will be out in 2023, this winter I'll release another one which is more synth oriented (innovative bass and morph engines I've spent criminal amount of times on ). Meanwhile, a very short snippet of the recs in Spain!


----------



## GiuseppeS+OS (Jul 7, 2022)

Btw, for those who happened to read this thread: there's currently a 37% discount deal for Omen until July the 17th, with a 30% additional discount for Maleventum 1 and 2. In case you already own Omen and want the Maleventums (or just one of them) at said discount, just drop me a message at [email protected]


----------



## GMT (Jul 7, 2022)

GiuseppeS+OS said:


> Well, I'm just back from Spain where I've recorded an overtone choir in a monastery, they will be featured in Omen 2. This is only a part of the work I'm going to do but yes, there'll be a syllable based instrument. Which will take time because the style of singing I'm asking to the artists for this specific engine is very challenging, I believe they will curse me till forever.
> 
> Hopefully the full library will be out in 2023, this winter I'll release another one which is more synth oriented (innovative bass and morph engines I've spent criminal amount of times on ). Meanwhile, a very short snippet of the recs in Spain!



That's fascinating to see. I can't wait for this library. And yes, these men will curse you forever.


----------



## GiuseppeS+OS (Jul 7, 2022)

GMT said:


> That's fascinating to see. I can't wait for this library. And yes, these men will curse you forever.


It's been a lovely experience as the monastery was quite isolated and I believe I was the only one there when we were not recording. It added the right atmosphere!


----------



## gcorcella (Jul 19, 2022)

Hi everyone, 

we recently released a video review of Omen. I though someone could find this of some interest. I’m really in love with this library! Can’t wait for the volume 2


----------

